# Crossovers



## HTB2015 (Nov 24, 2010)

OK, so easily the toughest part of the speaker build (crossovers), right? I'm definitely a novice and I'm currently reading Dickason's LDC to try and understand a little more about speaker design. I was wondering if anyone could give me a lehman's explanation of why crossovers are such hard things to master. I have always thought that a crossover is an electronic circuit with resistors, capacitors, and inductors that separates/designates the frequencies coming from the receiver to a respective driver/tweeter. I know I'm a fool to think it's this easy, but is it? Is there a concrete list of variables that would go along with this? Is this list available? Can I have it? Is there an order to it? Like do you make the enclosure first or the crossover to fit the enclosure or vise versa? 

Brief and Long winded explanations are all welcome and appreciated. So are suggested resources for information on this subject. Even something to the order of "you are mad to even attempt to try and design an original speaker by yourself" is welcome. 

Jared


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Everyone starts out thinking that all you have to do is pick some cool looking drivers. Put some numbers into a program, and 20 minutes later you have a Xover design:rolleyesno: (place head slap smiley here)
Unfortunately that is not the case. Xover design is an Extremely complicated endeavor that will take years to get a good result, with lots of failures along the way.
Start here https://sites.google.com/site/undefinition/diy-faqs-provendesigns
Then here http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/choices.htm
And finally here http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=211558&AID=1482282&PID=2777698


----------



## HTB2015 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the links man, I will definitely check them out.


----------

